
The World’s Largest Wind Turbines Have Started Generating Power in England - interconnector
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607908/the-worlds-largest-wind-turbines-have-started-generating-power-in-england/
======
macmac
The turbines are produced by the Danish/Japanese company MHI Vestas Offshore
Wind. The swept area of the blades is approx. 30% larger than the area of the
London Eye ferris wheel.

